# Vivonex Questions



## jeffiam (Nov 22, 2010)

I have IBS and have been diagnosed with SIBO. I recently finished 2 weeks on rifaximin, but the problem remains. I also tried Cipro a couple months earlier, also with no improvement. So it's looking like taking Vivonex (the "elemental diet") is in my near future. I've read on this forum the experiences of others who've taken Vivonex, and have a couple questions I'd like to pose:1) I understand that the sweetener you take with Vivonex is aspartame, which is pretty nasty stuff. What about using stevia to sweeten the Vivonex instead of aspartame?2) The idea behind Vivonex is to starve the bacteria in the small intestine to death. What about simply fasting for 3 or 4 or 5 days instead? Seems like it'd be a lot less expensive. Any thoughts?


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

I have SIBO too. I've been trated with the antibiotic Flagyl (metronidazole) twice and it came back. Trying to keep it away with probiotic now but a few symptoms still remain and finding foods to eat is a ######. I have not tried vivonex. though i have heard about it. I've tried the SCD (specific carbohydrate diet) and it did nothing for my symptoms. I don't think theres a special diet you can go on that will cure the symptoms of SIBO. I know there's certain foods i can eat that will make it worse and so i stay away from them and that basically keeps my symptoms at bay along with now i've been taking Culturelle( a probiotic) since after i finished the antibiotic and take Miralax everyday to keep things moving along. Could u tell me all your symptoms? I wonder if u have the symptom of getting a weird smell from leaky gas after you eat carbs or wheat?


----------



## jeffiam (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll be trying metronidazole next, in combination with augmentin, for 3 weeks. If that fails, then it's Vivonex.My symptoms? Well, first, last March I was diagnosed with a wide variety of food sensitivities: wheat, gluten, dairy, egg, beef and a variety of other foods. Over time I've become very good at not eating any of these foods, but my symptoms have gotten worse anyway. I tend towards IBS-C, meaning I have a tendency towards constipation, though it's not bad. Sometimes a bowel movement will trigger abdominal pain that can last up to several hours. But that's not so bad. The worst part for me is the gas. My digestive system produces a LOT of gas every day. This causes lots of gurgling & growling noises in my abdomen. It causes bloating, cramping and abdominal pain. And it can cause a lot of passing of gas/flatulence, which is almost always very smelly. That's the worst part. It's difficult to go to meetings, seminars or other events if I'm passing a lot of very smelly gas.I have found that using those over-the-counter anti-gas pills (simethicone) helps. And thru a combination of that plus skipping meals I can make it thru meetings, events, etc.If I happen to eat something with gluten or dairy or egg, my gas and abdominal pain symptoms get a lot worse over the next couple days.I don't think there's a diet that will "cure" SIBO, but eating right can help minimize the problem, as I think you're discovering. I'm trying to cut back more and more on sugar and simple carbs (e.g., breads, cookies and other baked goods). The book by Mark Pimentel ("A New IBS Soltion") has a good section on what and how to eat with SIBO. Following that has helped me.


----------



## joesmithhhhhhh (Nov 11, 2010)

I dont know about your first question but as far as your 2nd question goes I do know about that. You could just do a water fast but you would have to do it for 14 days. 5 days is not enough. Pimentel has done research on this and the bacteria die off in most people at about 12-14 days. For some people it takes 21 days for the bacteria to die off. Doing a water fast for that long would be pretty dangerous. Unfortunately, with or without flavor packets the vivonex plus tastes terrible and I will gurantee you that it will be the longest 2 or 3 weeks of your life. But it could also help you a lot. hope you feel better.


----------

